# برنامج solid works



## eori911 (9 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
يا جماعه انا جايبلكم اقوى برامج التصميم المستعمله داخل اكبر شركات السيارات فى امريكا جنرال موتورز
solid works
مش هطول عليكم ودى اللينكات 
Uploading
http://uploading.com/files/J2I4K0JI/b1u3eyes.SolidWorks.Tutorial.part01.rar.html
http://uploading.com/files/ZEXOAXRU/b1u3eyes.SolidWorks.Tutorial.part02.rar.html
http://uploading.com/files/M0SB2W8R/b1u3eyes.SolidWorks.Tutorial.part03.rar.html
http://uploading.com/files/VL510MBN/b1u3eyes.SolidWorks.Tutorial.part04.rar.html
http://uploading.com/files/D08B73UP/b1u3eyes.SolidWorks.Tutorial.part05.rar.html
http://uploading.com/files/LP96VPZY/b1u3eyes.SolidWorks.Tutorial.part06.rar.html
http://uploading.com/files/5Z2WHTBD/b1u3eyes.SolidWorks.Tutorial.part07.rar.html
http://uploading.com/files/8FM8E4HC/b1u3eyes.SolidWorks.Tutorial.part08.rar.html
http://uploading.com/files/NLOMEG8W/b1u3eyes.SolidWorks.Tutorial.part09.rar.html
http://uploading.com/files/XQ74NA9C/b1u3eyes.SolidWorks.Tutorial.part10.rar.html
http://uploading.com/files/43TT2QIP/b1u3eyes.SolidWorks.Tutorial.part11.rar.html
http://uploading.com/files/TII0IOEL/b1u3eyes.SolidWorks.Tutorial.part12.rar.html
http://uploading.com/files/74VRYANW/b1u3eyes.SolidWorks.Tutorial.part13.rar.html
http://uploading.com/files/LEI5QUBN/b1u3eyes.SolidWorks.Tutorial.part14.rar.html
HotFile
http://hotfile.com/dl/8712770/cf006dc/b1u3eyes.SolidWorks.Tutorial.part01.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/8712772/e08bd2a/b1u3eyes.SolidWorks.Tutorial.part02.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/8712773/b804cc3/b1u3eyes.SolidWorks.Tutorial.part03.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/8712848/d2a409c/b1u3eyes.SolidWorks.Tutorial.part04.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/8712887/cb56be4/b1u3eyes.SolidWorks.Tutorial.part05.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/8712890/92027a2/b1u3eyes.SolidWorks.Tutorial.part06.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/8712892/932e926/b1u3eyes.SolidWorks.Tutorial.part07.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/8712939/94146a0/b1u3eyes.SolidWorks.Tutorial.part08.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/8712998/5ecd19f/b1u3eyes.SolidWorks.Tutorial.part09.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/8713001/026c4aa/b1u3eyes.SolidWorks.Tutorial.part10.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/8713004/ef07a58/b1u3eyes.SolidWorks.Tutorial.part11.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/8713047/35c1eb0/b1u3eyes.SolidWorks.Tutorial.part12.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/8713064/ff803e1/b1u3eyes.SolidWorks.Tutorial.part13.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/8712771/68cd40e/b1u3eyes.SolidWorks.Tutorial.part14.rar.html
لو الموقع طلب الانتظار زى الرابيد شير علشان الاى بى مستعمل ممكن نعمل حاجه حلوه اعمل ريستارت للراوتر او افصله دقيقه وشغله تانى علشان يغير الاى بى وهتحمل تانى فى ثوانى


----------



## سمسم جمال (9 نوفمبر 2009)

( مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ)


----------



## alaarekabe (10 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

